# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  600 graft FUE by Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow has pretty good hair, is on meds, is middle aged and has a family history suggesting that he won't lose lots of hair. He asked for augmentation of his frontal hairline and initially only wanted a "postage stamp" 200 graft case. We opted for a higher count so as to make that first half inch of hair, now starting to thin a little, more dense. Also, we went just a little, into the existing denser hair so that a line of demarkation won't form soon, should he receed a little more.

Day of surgery and Day 8 pics are shown, and he'll be back in a few months.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

